# Post-apocalyptic and Dystopian Novels - Great Reads For Under $5



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Please feel free to post yours here with a short pitch, or recommend the ones you've enjoyed.

Here's mine:

*OUTSIDE - A post-apocalyptic novel.*

The future is divided by Perimeters: high-security gated communities where life goes on as normal. If you're inside you're lucky. If you're outside, life expectancy takes a nose dive.

Riley leaves the safety of The Perimeter to hunt her sister's killer across a ravaged and unrecognisable Britain. But what lies outside is more unbelievable than she ever imagined.

OUTSIDE - Amazon US
OUTSIDE - Amazon UK


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

I wish people would post more of these... I absolutely love this genre and I cannot get enough of it.  Movies, books, anything!


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

Book I of the "The Days and Months We Were First Born" trilogy. It's free. It's crawling up the charts. Won't hurt to see what it's about. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ULYLIM


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Me too, Sharon. Love 'em! 

I'll check your book out next, Christopher


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

Shalini Boland said:


> Me too, Sharon. Love 'em!
> 
> I'll check your book out next, Christopher


Cool! Thank you.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

A few days ago, I published a quirky post-apocalyptic science fiction short story, *Trail of Bones and Excrement*, on Amazon Kindle, pricing it at 99 cents. You can see the Amazon page for it by clicking on this book cover:


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Christopher Hunter said:


> Cool! Thank you.


I might be right there too checking this out Christopher!


----------



## Joseph DiFrancesco (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds interesting.  What stories served as inspirations for you?


----------



## designmeahuman (Jun 24, 2011)

I love this genre. I read my first of the genre a few months back and loved it. Outside sounds really good.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the opportunity.

New Coastal Times is a seriocomic romp through a not-so-brave new world after climate change and other disasters do a major number on the planet.

List price is $2.99 but Amazon has it on sale for 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003AOA86E

Hope you'll give it a try.


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

Oooh! Post apocalyptic is one of my favourite themes! This thread is going to be so dangerous for my pocket book.

I've published one too. _Land of No Angels_ is my YA post apocalyptic novel. It's got a horror/dark fantasy feel to it, though. Here's a little pitch:

On the cusp of 2011 and 2012, demons ascended from darkness and conquered the human race. Now, everyone is either hiding&#8230; or dead. One teen will brave the horrors to save her sister from death.

Links are in my signature and it's on sale for $0.99 through the 14th, then it will go up to $3.99, so now's a good time to grab it.

Thanks!


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

These all look great. I'll be checking them out! Christopher's is on my Kindle already  

Hey Joseph, thanks for asking about inspiration. Unfortunately, mine came from the 7/7 bombings in London. They made me think about what could happen if...


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

I only have one which is included in Lunch Break Thrillers, or it is available on its own.

The End, or a New Dawn. 5,000 word short story. Finalist in a short story competition. Subject... climate change disaster.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055E6Z6O


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

Sharon Red said:


> I might be right there too checking this out Christopher!


Thank you kindly.


----------



## kyle_dane (Aug 15, 2011)

My book is post apocalyptic, but not YA and definitely no zombies. Just people making it work in a new world after we cause our own economic crash (not too unlike what we're really going through, just a lot more violent thanks to the breakdown of society). Fortress Beverly Hills


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

I read The Days And Months We Were First Born and really enjoyed it! I'm looking forward to the next two, Christopher. 

The other novels on this thread are now on my tbr pile. I particularly like the ones which are based on a 'what if' scenario. I think they're scarier than than the pure fantasy kind. 

Saying that, I'm currently reading The Knife of Never Letting Go which is dystopian scifi fantasy and it's amazing.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Any more writers out there writing post-apoc


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm seriously into this type of story. Heck, I've written two post-apocalyptic novels (only one worth publishing though).

I absolutely loved "Swan Song" by Robert R. McCammon. Post nuclear war, written in the late eighties, with just enough supernatural to make it interesting without being cheesy.

Cormac McCarthy's "The Road" changed my life. Seriously. I haven't been the same since.

"Lucifer's Hammer" by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle is good too. Post-asteroid smash.

And of course everyone with eyes has read "The Stand" (I read A LOT of King). Good book.

Then there's my book: Into the Badlands. Post-apocalyptic pandemic and a father's struggle to protect his children.

I'll check out the books mentioned in this thread...hopefully we'll see this list grow. My reading list is backlogged right now, but I bookmark these and come back later.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Brian, thanks for posting  Into The Badlands looks really interesting. It's now on my list!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

My post-apocalyptic short story, *Trail of Bones and Excrement*, is 99 cents on Kindle. It recently received an awesome review from Margaret Marr at NightsAndWeekends.com, which I received permission to post under PRODUCT DESCRIPTION on Amazon:


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

A bump for the post-apocs 

PS Came across this interesting site http://postapoc.net/ If you write in this genre, they'll put a link to your website/blog.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Another bump

And can I just say I cannot WAIT for The Walking Dead on Friday!!!!


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

My _*Worldmaker*_ is one, and sells for $2.99. Click on the cover below.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Anymore great apocalypse/dystopian fiction out there?


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm halfway through writing Book 2 in the Outside Series! love it when I get past that halfway mark. Here's a cover preview:










Always on the lookout for new post-apoc fiction to read, so come and post your books and recommendations here...


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

The Malja Chronicles is a post-apocalyptic fantasy in which magic cause the apocalypse. It's like Xena meets Mad Max! There are three books, each stands on its own but in order there is an over-arcing story. Here they are in order, starting with The Way of the Black Beast:

  

The first book is only $.99 and the other two are $3.99 each. Enjoy!


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm reading a great YA dystopian at the mo - The Blemished by Sarah Dalton


----------



## Pieter (Sep 28, 2012)

Love to read them, 

Currently have book one of the Fallout series by Karla Forbes on my kindle and am enjoying it...however I think one can imagine allot of cross genres with the good old post apocalyptic story...


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Happy Halloween!

I haven't read the Fallout series. That's another one to add to the list.

Just finished The Forest of Hands and Teeth which was a great read. Really looking forward to her next book.


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

Shalini Boland said:


> Just finished The Forest of Hands and Teeth which was a great read. Really looking forward to her next book.


Yes! Hands and Teeth is one of my favorite zombie apocalypse novels.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm just about to read 'The Twelve', the sequel to The Passage. Hope it's as good as book 1!

Any more post-apocalypsies out there?


----------



## timskorn (Nov 7, 2012)

Definitely love me some post-apoc. 

Some notable favs, which are stories that have vividly stuck with me over the years:

The Road
Z for Zacharia
On the Beach

My first novel happened to be post-apoc, which you can link to in my sig below.  I definitely was influenced by the above three novels in the writing of my own!


----------



## colegrove (Dec 6, 2012)

"On the Beach" is a great book!

My novel "A Girl Called Badger" is post-apoc but far enough in the future that it's more of a western.

http://amzn.to/RAxCDE


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Book 1 in the Outside Series is FREE today, so help yourselves...

*OUTSIDE - A post-apocalyptic novel.*

The future is divided by Perimeters: high-security gated communities where life goes on as normal. If you're inside you're lucky. If you're outside, life expectancy takes a nose dive.

Riley leaves the safety of The Perimeter to hunt her sister's killer across a ravaged and unrecognisable Britain. But what lies outside is more unbelievable than she ever imagined.

OUTSIDE - Amazon US
OUTSIDE - Amazon UK


----------



## timskorn (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the heads-up Shalini.  I just got it.  Sounds great!


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

timskorn said:


> Thanks for the heads-up Shalini. I just got it. Sounds great!


Thanks Tim! Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for creating this thread. My post apocalyptic series Hive is set 200 years after zombies ravaged the planet. Zees are only a vague memory until a team of prospectors awakens a dormant hive and all hell breaks loose.

http://www.amazon.com/Hive-ebook/dp/B007004T0U


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Sounds terrifying, Griffin.


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Shalini,

Definitely some terror, but lots of adrenaline and a few laughs sprinkled in.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Griffin Hayes said:


> Hi Shalini,
> 
> Definitely some terror, but lots of adrenaline and a few laughs sprinkled in.


Excellent


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

It's been a very long time since I last posted here.  But I'm glad to see this thread is still alive and well.

If anyone is in the mood for a quirky, post-apocalyptic road trip hope you'll try my novel New Coastal Times.  It's a seriocomic romp through a not-so-brave new world after climate change and other disasters do a major number on the planet.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Just did an ENT bargain book promo on my GAMELAND Omnibus (all 8 episodes, over 370,000 words). It's currently at $4.99. I'll probably raise the price again a bit in a few days before taking it back to its regular price of $9.99. The series is a cyberpunk dystopia thriller involving a bunch of teens breaking into Long Island's forbidden zombie wasteland where the undead are used as avatars via neural implants. The 1st episode is perma-free.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Happy New Year, peeps 

Just letting you know about my Goodreads Giveaway - There are 10 days left to win a signed copy of OUTSIDE, book 1 of my post-apoc romance thriller.

http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/37603-outside---a-post-apocalyptic-novel


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Episode 1 of my hubby's new YA Sci Fi series is out today! Yay Pete!!



_Wren Harper lives on an overcrowded Earth on the brink of apocalypse. There are just too many people. The answer lies 600 light-years away on Kepler; a planet more than double the size of Earth. For decades humans have been fighting another race for its control. Earth's armies are depleted, so now 15-year-old cadets are sent to fight, trained along the way in vast combat ships. But why has Wren been chosen? She's small and geeky and not a fighter. Will she survive Kepler? Or will the training kill her first?_


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

I've been reading the Yesterday's Gone series, Season 1 and it's excellent - feels like a TV series. I haven't got around to reading everything on this list yet, but most are on my tbr pile. Should I be adding any others?


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Haven't been on here for a while. Hope everyone's having a good October!

Just thought I'd show off my new cover for The Perimeter, Book 3 in the Outside Series. 
Release date: November 18th


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello,

Just thought I'd see if anyone has any good dystopian fiction books/series to recommend. I'm in a reading slump at the moment.


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

Check out episodes 1 & 2 of my post-apocalyptic series The Mamluks Saga. Aliens have invaded Earth!

Episode 1

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00EYI8I08?pc_redir=1

Episode 2

http://www.amazon.com/The-Uprising-Mamluks-Saga-Episode-ebook/dp/B00G8IPHRO

Best,

Edward


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

*Sometimes We Ran* $2.99

Our hero had it all: A great job, a beautiful wife, and even a nice car. As he approached middle age, all the comforts of a fantastic life were within reach.

Then the zombies came, destroyed the world, and it all disappeared in a flash.

Now he walks in a shattered world filled with hungry undead, dead towns, and desperate survivors. He is low on supplies, running out of time, and with slim hope of long-term survival.

His long walk to escape the dead is slowly becoming a death march.

Then one day, he meets another survivor. A young, starving former college co-ed walking the other way.

This is their story.

I also have a short story (about 4000 words) about a giant bug apocalypse as well.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I have one coming out on 22nd December: _The Cleansing_. The first NetGalley reviews are coming out and are very positive, thank goodness! Here's a link to the most recent if anyone's interested: http://lizlovesbooks.com/lizlovesbooks/urban-fantasyfantasyscifi/


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

These look great, guys. I've added The Mamluks to my Kindle and I'll check out the others. 

I went for a walk by the river today and it was all bleak and wintry - very post-apocalyptic. I kept thinking a zombie was going to come out of the water reeds and take a chunk out of my arm. Think I've been watching too much of The Walking Dead.


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

Episode 3 of The Mamluks Saga is now avaliable.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00GWPFFR0


----------

